# My Anubis Costume



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, we had our party last night (mucho fun!) and here is a pic of me & my better half.

View attachment 14380


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice job brother! what did you make the head out of?


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Both costumes look very authentic, nice job


----------



## triplej2002 (May 9, 2006)

Great costume! I think we need another actor for our Egyptian haunt! Both look awesome!


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

mr frost said:


> Nice job brother! what did you make the head out of?



Thanks Mr Frost! I used a cheap plastic fox mask and extended the ears and snout using some mesh and epoxy-soaked cloth, then did the paint job. I then attached it to the adjustable suspension from a protective faceshield and voila!

TripleJ, I would be ashamed to be in the same room as your great Anubis!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

This is where the saying " What up Dog " started back in Egypt. Great Costume!


----------



## surfelf (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome job. Puts my store bought pumpkin outfit to shame.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Super cool costumes y'all! Great job. Decor behind you looks nice too. Glad you had a great time at your party.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Super! Great looking costumes.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice job!!


----------



## Haint (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice! Both costumes look great.


----------



## Nelvira (Sep 15, 2010)

JBfromBS said:


> Well, we had our party last night (mucho fun!) and here is a pic of me & my better half.
> 
> View attachment 14380


WOW amazing job!!!! This is so good!!!!! You both look awesome!


----------



## dafunk (Sep 14, 2010)

Great costume!!!! i love it!


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Well done. Thank you for sharing!!!


----------

